# The Starlings are back after 3 years!!!! woop woop



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Today I got the biggest surprise of my life!

I'll begin at the start..............Where i live there are woods behind my house, 3 years ago a new £31million pound road was built thru it and only about 25% of the woods were left, at night I would see owls, bats and foxes and during the day the birds would be singing their songs from dusk till dawn (and in particular thousands of starlings would congregate on the biggest tree in the afternoon, the air was full with chatter), as soon as the new road was built the wildlife dissapeared, after a year I heard the odd fox hear and their but the birds were gone 

about 6 months ago I started to hear the owls again and thought that maybe some of the wildlife was coming back to the little bit of woods that were left, well today I got the shock of my life, I was watching telly when all of a sudden I heard a noise that sounded alien to me, I muted the TV and concentrated on the noise, I suddenly thought...........STARLINGS!!!

I went outside in my back garden and low and behold the starlings were back!!!! after 3 long years the starlings are back, it was only a few hundred but it made my day as it used to be a great thing to hear and I can only hope that more and more come back!

I know most of you will think "big woop - starlings" but I think its a good thing that they have came back! I will get pictures if they are back tommorow :2thumb:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I love starlings  I wake up to them every morning on my roof and telephone wire outside my window, it's lovely


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

starlings are wonderful! such charismatic little things.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

There's a couple of big old trees outside my house and every morning on the way to work you can hear hundreds of Starlings getting geared up for the day. A wonderful sound to greet you in the morning.


----------

